# Yoga and meditation



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Yoga/meditation helps you to get to an inner strength that permits you to confront the occasionally overpowering reasons for panic, disappointments, and difficulties of everyday life. Reduce stress in the body, easy breath, and psyche does as such by building adapting abilities by daily exercise and meditation. Few Yoga practices everyday help you to control the breath and relax the body by slowly releasing tension from the muscles, flushing all parts of the body and mind with fresh blood, oxygen, and expanding sentiments of prosperity. Just enhancing your stance through rehearsing yoga could likewise improve your mood.
I do yoga/meditation daily, also proper medication and therapy. It help me a lot with relieving stress and also helped me with anxiety.


----------



## MaxNJackson (Feb 10, 2016)

*Yoga and medition*

Yoga and mediation really helps a lot to recover depression and anxiety. I believe everyone should continued with yoga or mediation. Its the best way to remain physically and mentally fit.


----------



## micky1234 (Feb 6, 2016)

Yoga and mediation is the best way to remain fit and healthy


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

DerrickOdea said:


> Yoga/meditation helps you to get to an inner strength that permits you to confront the occasionally overpowering reasons for panic, disappointments, and difficulties of everyday life. Reduce stress in the body, easy breath, and psyche does as such by building adapting abilities by daily exercise and meditation. Few Yoga practices everyday help you to control the breath and relax the body by slowly releasing tension from the muscles, flushing all parts of the body and mind with fresh blood, oxygen, and expanding sentiments of prosperity. Just enhancing your stance through rehearsing yoga could likewise improve your mood.
> I do yoga/meditation daily, also proper medication and therapy. It help me a lot with relieving stress and also helped me with anxiety.


I concur with this message. After more diligence in the art, try to attempt discontinuing the use of medications to really be in tune with yourself. Medicaction can in fact be a useful tool, but I believe you possess the power and discipline to travel even further with this.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Which yoga postures are best for SA ?


----------



## Unkown007 (Dec 6, 2015)

But how can some simple excercises relieve you stress?
I am more willing to try it,if it can reduce my stuttering that is ... but seriously how can that help?


----------

